# Accutane source



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

been using rx-cart to buy my accutane but ive gone to buy from them today and the URL has changed and now they only accept bank transfer ?!

hopefully this isnt against the rules but does anyone know another decent place to buy tane from ?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Mi suggest you try

All day chemist


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

brandon91 said:


> been using rx-cart to buy my accutane but ive gone to buy from them today and the URL has changed and now they only accept bank transfer ?!
> 
> hopefully this isnt against the rules but does anyone know another decent place to buy tane from ?


What's wrong with bank transfer? It's the easiest way to pay for anything.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

str4nger said:


> Mi suggest you try
> 
> All day chemist


they dont sell it mate ?



IGotTekkers said:


> What's wrong with bank transfer? It's the easiest way to pay for anything.


havent got it set up and have to wait for a letter from my bank to get it setup mate, and ive only got 18 days worth left


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

brandon91 said:


> they dont sell it mate ?
> 
> havent got it set up and have to wait for a letter from my bank to get it setup mate, and ive only got 18 days worth left


Then do direct payment. Just go into any branch of their bank and pay cash at the counter with your name as the reference. Goes into them account instantly


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Then do direct payment. Just go into any branch of their bank and pay cash at the counter with your name as the reference. Goes into them account instantly


never knew i could do that, will give it a try if i cant find another source soon. dont understand why they dont just accept payments like they did 2 months ago


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

brandon91 said:


> never knew i could do that, will give it a try if i cant find another source soon. dont understand why they dont just accept payments like they did 2 months ago


How did they do it before?


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> How did they do it before?


card payment online


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Then do direct payment. Just go into any branch of their bank and pay cash at the counter with your name as the reference. Goes into them account instantly


I think most banks charge a fortune to do that these days.

Just set up online banking and do it that way.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

blondOsonic said:


> I think most banks charge a fortune to do that these days.
> 
> Just set up online banking and do it that way.


doesnt cost a thing mate i do it all the time, used lloyds, hsbc, natwest, halifax,santander regualry for diret cash paments and they dont charge a thing.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think he meant it costs the company a bomb in business banking fees for cash deposits not the customer!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> I think he meant it costs the company a bomb in business banking fees for cash deposits not the customer!


its free for cash , it only costs to process cheques or card payments etc


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> its free for cash , it only costs to process cheques or card payments etc


HSBC charge my parents for cash and so do barclays for me. Who do you bank with?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> HSBC charge my parents for cash and so do barclays for me. Who do you bank with?


RBS they are awesome .


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> RBS they are awesome .


Is that why they never make any money (jk)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Is that why they never make any money (jk)


no its coz it was owned by dumb Scottish ****s :lol:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

i have pharma accutane if needed its not cheap though


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

set up online banking for rx-cart and now lloyds are making me wait 3 days while they run security checks on my phone number till i can send payment !


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is rx chart secure , they accepting credit card from me


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

brandon91 said:


> set up online banking for rx-cart and now lloyds are making me wait 3 days while they run security checks on my phone number till i can send payment !


Direct bank deposit for the win


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just payed by visa so I hope won't get scammed , get Accutane before , half of year maybe and every time recived so far!

But being away from a while from this site reading lot of comments of RXChart scamming , stealing money, not sending orders so I will see soon enough!

Hopefully everything works out good


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone else got good or bad comments for RX?


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Direct bank deposit for the win


finally set it up, tane came today



benki11 said:


> Just payed by visa so I hope won't get scammed , get Accutane before , half of year maybe and every time recived so far!
> 
> But being away from a while from this site reading lot of comments of RXChart scamming , stealing money, not sending orders so I will see soon enough!
> 
> Hopefully everything works out good


mine arrived earlier, second time ive ordered from them and no hassle quick delivery


----------

